# 1937 Schwinn LaSalle          on Ebay



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 22, 2019)

What are Your thoughts on a bike like this ?          I want to hear it all.....................the Good , the Bad.................the Ugly........... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333400215213


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks repainted and kinda put together. I see aluminium peaked fenders and a 2spd...not $5k


----------



## ballooney (Nov 22, 2019)

Dissaster!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 22, 2019)

It’s been on eBay a few years back. He can’t seem to find a buyer!  I’d like to see a close up of how he got that rear reflector to fit on that fender.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'd value this as parts. If you want to make it right its going to take some $$$. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 22, 2019)

Great fenders! Otherwise good parts donor or put the tank on a shelf and just ride the bike as is


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2019)

Is this an extra hole in the peak of the fender?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 22, 2019)

catfish said:


> Is this an extra hole in the peak of the fender?
> 
> View attachment 1099745



I was looking at that as well...........................Hmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 22, 2019)

Too much going on ... like em OG and with no doubt ..,, too shiny and new for me ... too each there own ....in rust i trust 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone and good Health to all 

Junkman. Bob


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2019)

catfish said:


> Is this an extra hole in the peak of the fender?
> 
> View attachment 1099745



Maybe its a Colson fender? Or just not attached correctly.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe its a Colson fender? Or just not attached correctly.




If it is Colson, you need it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

catfish said:


> Is this an extra hole in the peak of the fender?
> 
> View attachment 1099745



Looks like where the rivet goes that holds the light wire clip underneath the fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 22, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What are Your thoughts on a bike like this ?  I want to hear it all.....................the Good , the Bad.................the Ugly........... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333400215213
> 
> View attachment 1099695
> 
> View attachment 1099696



A  LITTLE FUNKY!
SOMEONE LIKELY TO BUY AND PART OUT?


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 22, 2019)

Stay  Away !!!!!!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 22, 2019)

Restored to a different standard in the 90's.  Good story with it.  Sounds like he had it for a long time.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 22, 2019)

Parts pile.  He is firm at $5500


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2019)

looks like an old resto mod from late 90s to early 2000s.... parts galore if one could afford it


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

1motime said:


> Restored to a different standard in the 90's.  Good story with it.  Sounds like he had it for a long time.



That is not "restored" to any standard! V/r Shawn


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 23, 2019)

I believe the owner of the bike is Richard Truett who started the CABE when it was only in a paper format.


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2019)

z-bikes said:


> I believe the owner of the bike is Richard Truett who started the CABE when it was only in a paper format.




Maybe he's selling it to pay off all the original CABE subscribers that he owes money too.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Stay  Away !!!!!!



HAVE A NICE THANKSGIVING!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2019)

z-bikes said:


> I believe the owner of the bike is Richard Truett who started the CABE when it was only in a paper format.



I REMEMBER RICHARD!
HE GOT US STARTED WITH THE CABE!
I HELPED HIM EARLY ON WITH COLLECTOR'S NAME, ETC. TO GET HIM STARTED.
HAS ANYONE STAYED IN CONTACT HIM?

IT SEEMS LIKE ANCIENT HISTORY, BUT THANKS TO SCOTT FOR PICKING UP THE BALL 
AND FAST FORWARDING TO THE PRESENT!
FOR THE GUYS THAT CANNOT TRAVEL TO SWAP MEETS ANYMORE, IT IS A DAILY BLESSING!
HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That is not "restored" to any standard! V/r Shawn



Forgive my terminology.  It was used in reference to a nice bike.  Again the fact that he did it to his taste counts in my mind.  He has obviously had it for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way of hanging on to things.  I see a Red Phantom next to it.  Looks like a bike guy to me!  Shame to hear that everyone wants to chop it up...


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2019)

Cycle-art restos were the worst!  Overpriced and globbed on clear coat with no accurate detail to 
original paint lay outs...I've seen many cobble jobs coming out of that place over the years...
this one actually fairs better than most.
There was a bike shop here in Hermosa that fell victim to the allure and hype of Cycl-art...
and I would pop by and check out the latest botched resto he paid through the nose for..
blew my soda out my nose every time!!!
Why would you paint the tank the wrong color?  Cycl-art. and Jim 'Con' ingham...lofl
Bike belongs to the original owner of the CABE when it was a publication...
needs to be RE-restored....  I do remember seeing pix of the bike when he
found it years ago with the Gothic alloy fenders.....probably one that should have
never been restored to begin with.
Despite the crappy resto...a cool bike, just overpriced


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2019)

I would ride the hell outta it just the way it is!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow, are you guys tough on bikes. Do you all feel better now that you vented your outrage on this bike? I would be damn proud to own that bike. Yes, it is not perfect by your standards but it is still a beautiful bike. Pricy and not exact in every detail I admit. Not my bike.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 23, 2019)

Just to update history a bit.  CyclArt is gone.  They closed up in 2016.  They were bought out by an Arkansas business that had / has carbon fiber bike plans.  Basically he sold out and got a job in a cheaper place to live. He is out of the picture now.

 I had an Ideor frame painted by Jim in the late 90's.  It was agony to deal with him.  Susan was much better.  That was why she dealt with customers.  He would come out from the back after eavesdropping and offer his many opinions.  I had a restoration shop and did custom paint.  The only reason I got involved was they had the EXACT Ideor decals.  Beautiful but not for sale unless he put his color on the frame.  Frame has chrome ends and he bitched about wanting todo the plating.  I got my way and it was done by Christensen plating.  Shut Jim up fast.  I asked for him to not apply his CyclArt decal.  That was the deal breaker for him.  It is there buried under the clear.  I did persuade him to put in under the bottom bracket!  Who won that one?  He got paid and I got a nice job!   The good old days!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Wow, are you guys tough on bikes. Do you all feel better now that you vented your outrage on this bike? I would be damn proud to own that bike. Yes, it is not perfect by your standards but it is still a beautiful bike. Pricy and not exact in every detail I admit. Not my bike.



The OP said "I want to hear it all.....................the Good , the Bad.................the Ugly."


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Wow, are you guys tough on bikes. Do you all feel better now that you vented your outrage on this bike? I would be damn proud to own that bike. Yes, it is not perfect by your standards but it is still a beautiful bike. Pricy and not exact in every detail I admit. Not my bike.





It's a nice bicycle....It's just unfortunate the bike was clear coated and restored in such a way...plus the cost
of what was done (Cycl-arts excessive charges for work) was out and out robbery.

Still a nice bike regardless and hopefully the owner will find a home for it.... considerable expense went in to that for what it's worth.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2019)

1motime said:


> Just to update history a bit.  CyclArt is gone.  They closed up in 2016.  They were bought out by an Arkansas business that had / has carbon fiber bike plans.  Basically he sold out and got a job in a cheaper place to live. He is out of the picture now.
> 
> I had an Ideor frame painted by Jim in the late 90's.  It was agony to deal with him.  Susan was much better.  That was why she dealt with customers.  He would come out from the back after eavesdropping and offer his many opinions.  I had a restoration shop and did custom paint.  The only reason I got involved was they had the EXACT Ideor decals.  Beautiful but not for sale unless he put his color on the frame.  Frame has chrome ends and he bitched about wanting todo the plating.  I got my way and it was done by Christensen plating.  Shut Jim up fast.  I asked for him to not apply his CyclArt decal.  That was the deal breaker for him.  It is there buried under the clear.  I did persuade him to put in under the bottom bracket!  Who won that one?  He got paid and I got a nice job!   The good old days!





Their nitch I believe was racing bikes... the customer base was a different sort of client mostly.. and as you stated
he was able to recreate decals etc and do 'over the top' restos on the racing stuff where originality and sticking to
old school methodology wasn't that important.
Balloon bike jobs sucked...I've seen a ton of them...most were comical....yet sadly cost the poor owners more than
any other restorers would charge that I'm aware of in this field.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The OP said "I want to hear it all.....................the Good , the Bad.................the Ugly."





        That's right Shawn .    and It's been pretty much what I was lookin' for.     There's so many directions one can take when " Owning "  a bike.   And During that time it's up to the " Current Owner" as to what to do with it.     I have toiled many times as to what to do with a bike.    There's a lot to be said about " It's only Original Once "   and many we see are NOT .    To each His/Her own .    My main dilemma  I guess would be................................If You have a Gem.............like this may have been when he got it.........................Why not try to represent a more " Stock "  look , as opposed to a Over the top Custom ?         I guess to each their own .      I'm sure there was A LOT of money spent on his Bike.........................By my guess ,  he's probably taking a loss.          Thanks for everyone's comments . It's  helpful .


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 24, 2019)

A few years before cyclart was sold, Jim let me go through his parts collection and got a bunch of frames and schwinn parts super cheap! Had a bunch of really nice old racing road bikes in the front of his shop and slot car tracks in the back! Nice guys....


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> A few years before cyclart was sold, Jim let me go through his parts collection and got a bunch of frames and schwinn parts super cheap! Had a bunch of really nice old racing road bikes in the front of his shop and slot car tracks in the back! Nice guys....



You got lucky.  I went in the back several times.  Lots of cool stuff.  Especially Italian parts.  He was still working so not much was available. At least at reasonable amounts.  It is all timing.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Their nitch I believe was racing bikes... the customer base was a different sort of client mostly.. and as you stated
> he was able to recreate decals etc and do 'over the top' restos on the racing stuff where originality and sticking to
> old school methodology wasn't that important.
> Balloon bike jobs sucked...I've seen a ton of them...most were comical....yet sadly cost the poor owners more than
> any other restorers would charge that I'm aware of in this field.



In his defense.  He was able to jig up and straighten my bent Twin Bar frame.  A couple of other guys tried and failed.  Some even wanted to get paid!


----------

